# Application Mail et Envoie avec plusieurs adresse



## doudou0088 (23 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour, 

J'ai configurer Mail pour gérer ma boite Gmail en IMAP mais j'aurai voulu savoir s'il était possible de faire comme dans Gmail : Envoyer des mails via plusieurs adresses (le fameux Envoyer en tant que... dans Gmail)

Merci


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (23 Septembre 2009)

doudou0088 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai configurer Mail pour gérer ma boite Gmail en IMAP mais j'aurai voulu savoir s'il était possible de faire comme dans Gmail : Envoyer des mails via plusieurs adresses (le fameux Envoyer en tant que... dans Gmail)
> 
> Merci



... bien, à partir du moment que tu créées plusieurs compte dans Mail comme tu as créées plusieurs compte dans Gmail, ensuite tu envoies à partir du compte que tu veux ...


----------



## doudou0088 (23 Septembre 2009)

Seulement je n'ai qu'un seul compte dans Mail qui est celui de Gmail. Gmail lui récupère bien plusieurs compte et m'offre donc la possibilité de choisir. J'aimerai faire de même dans Mail : pouvoir sélectionner avec qu'elle adresse je veux envoyer mon E-mail.
Merci quand même


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Septembre 2009)

doudou0088 a dit:


> Seulement je n'ai qu'un seul compte dans Mail qui est celui de Gmail. Gmail lui récupère bien plusieurs compte et m'offre donc la possibilité de choisir. J'aimerai faire de même dans Mail : pouvoir sélectionner avec qu'elle adresse je veux envoyer mon E-mail.
> Merci quand même



Tu t'es relu, là ? Si tu n'as qu'un seul compte dans Mail, comment veux tu qu'il t'offre un choix ? pour pouvoir choisir, tu dois créer dans Mail chaque compte que tu es susceptible d'utiliser, là, tu auras le choix.

Par ailleurs, ici, c'est "Applications", comme précisé dans cette annonce que tu étais censé lire avant de poster, on n'y parle pas des applications "internet", car il y a un forum qui leur est dédié, c'est "Internet et réseau" !

On déménage.


----------



## doudou0088 (24 Septembre 2009)

Bien sur que je me suis relu ! Ce que je voudrais savoir c'est si Mail serait capable de récupérer les différentes adresses avec lequel j'envoie des mails et me les proposer lorsque j'envoi un mail. Donc si c'est pas possible autrement qu'en ajoutant tout les comptes que je récupère dit le moi mais évite ce genre de remarque.
Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Septembre 2009)

doudou0088 a dit:


> Bien sur que je me suis relu ! Ce que je voudrais savoir c'est si Mail serait capable de récupérer les différentes adresses avec lequel j'envoie des mails et me les proposer lorsque j'envoi un mail. Donc si c'est pas possible autrement qu'en ajoutant tout les comptes que je récupère dit le moi mais évite ce genre de remarque.
> Merci



Donc, si je te suis bien, tu voudrais que Mail puisse envoyer des courriers depuis des comptes qu'il ne connais pas ? Mais tu sais que ça devient intéressant, ton histoire, dis donc


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (24 Septembre 2009)

doudou0088 a dit:


> Bien sur que je me suis relu ! Ce que je voudrais savoir c'est si Mail serait capable de récupérer les différentes adresses avec lequel j'envoie des mails et me les proposer lorsque j'envoi un mail. Donc si c'est pas possible autrement qu'en ajoutant tout les comptes que je récupère dit le moi mais évite ce genre de remarque.
> Merci



... dans préférences, tu peux créer tous les comptes que tu veux et en utiliser seulement la partie  serveur d'envoi si tu le désires ... chez Gmail, tu as fait la même chose à un moment ou un autre, c'est obligé !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Donc, si je te suis bien, tu voudrais que Mail puisse envoyer des courriers depuis des comptes qu'il ne connais pas ? Mais tu sais que ça devient intéressant, ton histoire, dis donc



Il y a peut-être dans Mail une option divination cachée quelque part.  


Bon, sérieusement, pour pouvoir utiliser plusieurs comptes mail dans Mail, il faut effectivement commencer par tous les créer. Mail sait très bien gérer plusieurs comptes et on a totale liberté d'utiliser celui qu'on veut pour envoyer ses mails.




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch
_fenêtre nouveau message_

Cela dit, si Gmail est configuré pour récupérer les mails des autres comptes, je ne suis pas certain qu'ils ne puissent arriver dans Mail autrement que par le compte Gmal. Sinon il faut changer la configuration de Gmail.


----------



## scoodyflo (25 Septembre 2009)

Je confirme avec 6 comptes mails activés ( 5 en imap et 1 POP ) Apple mail donne bien le choix.. Attention cependant de ne pas s'emmêler les pinceaux*!


----------



## fadem (25 Novembre 2009)

doudou0088 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai configurer Mail pour gérer ma boite Gmail en IMAP mais j'aurai voulu savoir s'il était possible de faire comme dans Gmail : Envoyer des mails via plusieurs adresses (le fameux Envoyer en tant que... dans Gmail)
> 
> Merci



Pas besoin de créer plusieurs comptes dans Mail, ton compte gmail suffit. Si je te suis bien, tu veux pouvoir envoyer via Mail en imap des emails avec d'autres adresses que ton adresse gmail ; adresses qui sont déjà configurées dans Gmail puisqu'il récupère leurs messages. Rien de plus simple, dans Préférences de Compte, tu ajoutes tes adresses à côté de l'adresse gmail principale avec des virgules pour les séparer (bolobolo@gmail.com, bolobolo@fai1.com, bolobolo@fai2.com). Comme ça, Mail te proposera un menu déroulant avec les différentes adresses d'envoi à chaque fois que tu créeras un nouveau message. Et s'il y en a une que tu utilises plus que les autres, tu peux même la désigner par défaut dans Préférence/rédaction. Comme ça elle sera sélectionnée par défaut dans le fameux menu déroulant.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Novembre 2009)

mais un des AVANTAGES de creer les comptes ( relevés par gmail ) dans Mail est le suivant

cliquer "repondre "reprend par defaut  comme expediteur l'adresse du compte original ( celle du pop non gmail)

pas besoin d'etre attentif , c'est automatique

--
par contre bien entendu dans Mail décocher la releve automatique de ces comptes 
( afin d'eviter doublons ou bizarreries)


----------



## fadem (25 Novembre 2009)

Mmmh y a quelque chose qui m'échappe. J'ai un seul compte Gmail qui relève DEUX comptes free. Comment puis-je configurer deux comptes différents dans Mail alors que c'est mon compte gmail unique qui est en IMAP ? :rose:


----------



## pascalformac (25 Novembre 2009)

pas compris cette phrase

Ou alors ca veut dire que tu ne sais plus configurer deux comptes free dans mail?


* savoir dans le sens francais , pas le sens belge ( pouvoir)

--
edit

j'ai pigé 
ta question est uniquement liée à IMAP  ( le sujet initial)
et là c'est different

je viens de tester c'est l'imap qui est repris par defaut




> note for IMAP/POP users: If you access Gmail through a POP or IMAP email client (e.g. Outlook) and would like to send messages with a custom "from" address, you have two options. We recommend that you configure your email client with two outgoing SMTP servers, one for Gmail and one for your other address. Your second option is to use Gmail's outbound servers with a different "from" address. If you've already configured the custom from address in the web interface, your message will be sent fromtheraddress@domain.com, sender:username@gmail.com, regardless of which custom from configuration you chose. Your messages will be sent from your regular Gmail address if you never configured your custom from settings in the web interface.


----------



## fadem (25 Novembre 2009)

si je sais configurer deux comptes free dans Mail. Mais la relève de ces comptes POP est effectuée par mon compte Gmail qui lui est en IMAP. Pour rester en IMAP (et aussi bénéficier du filtre antispam de Gmail bien plus efficace que celui de Free), je suis bien obligé de configurer le compte Gmail et seulement lui dans Mail. Sinon ça sert à rien d'être en Imap.

Edit : ok donc en fait c'est bien ça, on est obligé d'avoir un seul compte en imap et on change les serveurs d'envoi ou simplement les adresses d'envoi.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Novembre 2009)

inexact
le filtre anti spam est un outil gmail , identique quelque soit le protocole (pop imap) de  gestion des messages par un outil externe ( ordi ,telephone , navigateur, logiciel de messagerie )

par contre la gestion des messages est differente 
( caches et non pas fichiers dans l''ordi)

--
perso j'ai ca dans Mail :
les comptes pop divers configurés

ceux relevés par gmail ont ben enitendu leur releve automatique desactivée
ces messages sont gerés par un gmail pop

et pour d'autres besoins j'ai aussi gmail en imap
( qui lui ne gere pas de comptes pop externes,  il me sert pour  les messages que je dois voir sur n machines)


----------



## languedoc (1 Juillet 2010)

flobipro a dit:


> Je confirme avec 6 comptes mails activés ( 5 en imap et 1 POP ) Apple mail donne bien le choix.. Attention cependant de ne pas s'emmêler les pinceaux*!



Comment indiquer à Mail que je veux envoyer mes messages avec une adresse par défaut ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## pascalformac (1 Juillet 2010)

c'est dans l'aide Mail

Configuration d'un compte pour votre courrier sortant


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Juillet 2010)

languedoc a dit:


> Comment indiquer à Mail que je veux envoyer mes messages avec une adresse par défaut ?
> Merci d'avance



Dans Mail, l'adresse par défaut est celle du compte en tête de liste des comptes (Mail > Préférences , onglet Comptes).

Pour changer l'adresse par défaut, il suffit de déplacer son compte en tête de liste.


----------



## pascalformac (2 Juillet 2010)

ca c'est l'ancienne methode
( qui reste valide)

mais come déjà dit plus haut, il suffit de LIRE l'aide Mail pour en avoir d'autres
( preference-redaction)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Juillet 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> ca c'est l'ancienne methode
> ( qui reste valide)
> 
> mais come déjà dit plus haut, il suffit de LIRE l'aide Mail pour en avoir d'autres
> ( preference-redaction)



Ah oui, tiens. Merci.


----------



## scoodyflo (2 Juillet 2010)

Réglage de ladresse dexpéditeur de vos messages

Si vous avez plusieurs comptes de messagerie, vous pouvez choisir denvoyer tous vos messages à partir du même compte ou vous pouvez sélectionner un compte différent pour chaque message à envoyer.

Pour définir une adresse dexpéditeur :

Pour choisir un compte à partir duquel envoyer tous vos messages, choisissez Mail > Préférences et cliquez sur Rédaction. Choisissez ensuite un compte dans le menu local « Les nouveaux messages seront expédiés depuis ». Par défaut, les messages sont envoyés à partir du compte de la dernière boîte à lettres consultée.

Pour choisir une adresse électronique à associer à un message que vous êtes en train de rédiger, cliquez sur le menu local De. Il se peut que vous deviez personnaliser la zone den-tête pour afficher le menu local.


Pour changer lordre dapparition des comptes dans la liste du menu local, réordonnez les adresses dans le champ Adresse électronique de la sous-fenêtre Données du compte des préférences de compte Mail.


----------

